# White spots on head, too big to be ich.



## Azar (May 21, 2009)

Hi,

First time poster, and brought to this forum in rather unfortunate circumstances! My Parrot cichlid has developed rather peculiar spots on the top of his head, and a few near his gills.  I've honestly not a clue, could it be ich? Start of hole in the head? Fungus? I've attached a few pictures...



















:!: What size is your tank and what SPECIES of fish do you have? 75 gallon, 3 parrot cichlids, 7 zebra tetras, 3 silver dollars, 4 corys, 2 plecos

:!: How long has it been set up? Is it CYCLED? (This can rule out cycling issues.) 4 - 5 months. Can't honestly remember

:!: What are your water parameters: Temperature, ammonia (NH3/4), nitrite (NO2), pH, GH, KH and nitrate (NO3)? Haven't tested recently due to lack of time, will do that tonight and report back.

:!: How long have you had the fish and what symptoms do they have? What do you FEED them? Have you introduced any new fish recently? What is your MAINTENANCE schedule, and what product/s (if any) do you use to neutralize chlorine or chloramines in your TAP WATER?

4 months, feed them cichlid sticks and flake food. Ran out of cichlid sticks so now working on cichlid pellets, and some flake food. I TRY to do a 20% every week, but I'll admit...I miss on some weeks.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Without knowing the water parameters and by admittedly being lax with your tank maintenance, it's hard to help.

Were these fish used to cycle the tank?

Are they flashing? Do they seem in distress at all?


----------

